# Marathon Termine 2008



## mar1kus (29. November 2007)

Hallo,

wann sind welche Marathons 2008??
Wenn möglich bitte mit Land / Ort /  Link posten.


22.06.08: UltraBike / GER / Kirchzarten / www.ultrabike.de 

12.07.08: Erbeskopfmarathon / GER / RLP / Hunsrück / www.erbeskopfmarathon.de

12.07.08: Salzkammergut Trophy / AUT / Salzkammergut / www.salzkammergut-trophy.at

20.09.08: St.Wendel / GER / Saarland / St.Wendel / www.stwendel.de

14.08.08: Schwarzwald Bike Marathon / GER / Furtwangen / www.schwarzwald-bike-marathon.de

31.08.08: Bank1Saar Marathon / GER / Saarland / St.Ingbert / www.rsc-mtb.de


----------



## fasj (30. November 2007)

19. - 20. Juli 2008 Swiss-Bike-Masters http://www.eurobike.ch/

In der Schweiz will ich mal wieder dabei sein... 

fasj


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softcake (30. November 2007)

01.06.08: 2. Fichtelgebirgs-Bike-Marathon http://www.bikesportbuehne.de/


----------



## skyder (30. November 2007)

14./15.06.2008 Gonso-Albstadt-MTB-Classic
-Europameisterschaft Marathon 2008 sowie DM-Ärzte u. Apotheker  Distanzen: 23/46/95 KM 
Info: www.albstadt-mtb-classic.de:daumen: 

27./28.09.2008 Singen-Bike-Marathon 
-Deutsche Meisterschaft Marathon
Distanzen: 30/60/90 KM
Infos (demnächst) www.singen-bike-marathon.de:daumen:


----------



## bikedress (30. November 2007)

gibt es irgendwo eine Liste aller Marathons?


----------



## Lateralus (30. November 2007)

www.mountainbike-marathon.de
www.rad-net.de
www.bike-magazin.de
www.bike-sport-news.de
www.mountainbike-magazin.de

Viel Spass beim Erstellen und anschließendem Posten der Liste


----------



## mhu (7. Dezember 2007)

*Termine Ritchey Mountainbike Challenge 2008*
08.03.2008 Gran Canaria (ESP)
18.05.2008 Fränkische Schweiz (GER)
08.06.2008 Tegernsee (GER) 
21.06.2008 Pfronten (GER)
28.06.2008 Kirchberg (AUT)
12.07.2008 Bad Goisern (AUT)
14.09.2008 Oberammergau (GER)
27.09.2008 Oberstdorf (GER) 
www.mountainbike-challenge.de


----------



## dorado76 (18. Dezember 2007)

6. Tabarzer Mountainbike Marathon 
Das Wochenende am 31. Mai und 1. Juni 2008 bildet zwei Tage lang den Rahmen eines Sportevents für die ganze Familie. Neben dem Kinder-MTB-Rennen und dem Short-Race am Samstagabend können die Besucher einen der Top-Marathons in Deutschland erleben. Die Weltranglistenpunkte werden hart erarbeitet, denn nicht umsonst trägt der Event den Beinamen »Härtester Marathon jenseits der Alpen«. Eine weitere Aufwertung hat der Marathon mit der Durchführung der Thüringer Landesmeisterschaft bekommen. 
Streckenlängen: 34km/1200hm,68km/2400hm,102km/3600hm
www.fahrrad-schmidt.de/marathon


----------



## Jabo (25. Dezember 2007)

Hallo 
Es ist wieder soweit die vorbereitungen für den 4. Schinder(hannes) MTB 
laufen wieder. Am 18 Mai 2008 in Emmelshausen (www.rhein-mosel-dreieck.de).
"mann und frau" sieht sich


----------



## mar1kus (25. Dezember 2007)

der link geht leider nicht.


----------



## BonelessChicken (25. Dezember 2007)

Einfach das Klammerzeichen hinter .de entfernen.
Bitte hier entlang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VinceB (10. Januar 2008)

Nicht vergessen:

Albstadt Bike Marathon - 86 km mit 1600 hm am 12.07.2008 in Albstadt

www.albstadt-bike-marathon.de

Bin dabei!

P.S. Die "letzten" 1400 hm kommen auf den letzten 35 km. :-D


----------



## Mario Mazzotti (11. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

schaue www.harzbiken.de

Aus Norddeutscher Sicht erstellt !!

Falls du noch weitere Termine in einer Exelliste hast,  einfach rübermailen !

Ev. bekommen wir einen richtig GEILEN TERMIN Plan zusammengestellt

gruss
MARIO


----------



## Mario Mazzotti (11. Januar 2008)

hallo,

schaue doch mal rein, www.harzbiken.de
über 50 MTB TERMINE 
gruss
Mario
www.harzbiken.de
Habe ich einen Termin vergessen, einfach MAILEN


----------



## Tecman (14. Januar 2008)

Hallo!

Meldet eure Links doch auf dieser Seite (ich finde dies die BESTE österreichische Seite die's gibt... ;-)

Da stehen schon viele Rennen drin, und die Übersichtlichkeit ist einfach super.

Grüße,
Tecman


----------



## Tecman (14. Januar 2008)

Hallo!

Meldet eure Links doch auf dieser Seite (ich finde dies die BESTE österreichische Seite die's gibt... ;-)

Da stehen schon viele Rennen drin, und die Übersichtlichkeit ist einfach super.

Grüße,
Tecman


----------



## [email protected] (14. Januar 2008)

17.02.2008 - PoisonBikes-Cup - Lauf 1

02.03.2008 - PoisonBikes-Cup - Lauf 2

16.03.2008 - PoisonBikes-Cup - Lauf 3

06.04.2008 - PoisonBikes-Cup - Lauf 4

13.04.2008 - Eifel-Mosel-Cup - Lauf 1

27.04.2008 - Eifel-Mosel-Cup - Lauf 2

04.05.2008 - Eifel- Mosel-Cup - Lauf 3

12.05.2008 - Eifel-Mosel-Cup - Lauf 4

18.05.2008 - EM CrossCountry

01.06.2008 - Saarschleifen-Bike-Marathon - MTB-Cup-Saar-Pfalz

08.06.2008 - CC-Rennen am Spiemont - MTB-Cup-Saar-Pfalz

15.06.2008 - Europameisterschaft MTB Marathon

22.06.2008 - Blackforest Ultra Bike

28.06.2008 - 12. Int. Spessart-Bike-Marathon

29.06.2008 - Spessart Bike Marathon

12.07.2008 - Albstadt Bike Marathon

13.07.2008 - Erbeskopfmarathon

20.07.2008 - EZF (MTB) Rodenbach - MTB-Cup-Saar-Pfalz

26.07.2008 - Grüne Hölle Freisen - MTB-Cup-Saar-Pfalz

09.08.2008 - EZF (MTB) Kirmesrennen - MTB-Cup-Saar-Pfalz

09.08.2008 - 3. MTB Marathon Pfälzerwald (Endorfin)

17.08.2008 - Sigmasport Bike Marathon

30.08.2008 - Wildsau Marathon

31.08.2008 - Bank1Saar MTB Marathon

20.09.2008 - Int. St. Wendel Marathon

05.10.2008 - Albgold Trophy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VinceB (15. Januar 2008)

VinceB schrieb:


> Nicht vergessen:
> 
> Albstadt Bike Marathon - 86 km mit 1600 hm am 12.07.2008 in Albstadt
> 
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (16. Januar 2008)

bei allen poisen bike cups bin ich dabei bank eins saar kann ich nur empfelen ich bin letztes jahr mitgefahr un die strecke war einfach geil bin 30 (4platz) mtgefahr 
und st wendel jo da hat man nicht so viel von mitbekommen bei schlechtem wetter wie bissher fast imer war würde ich es sein lassen


----------



## DerChat77 (17. Januar 2008)

Possenlauf 15.03.2008

MTB-Runde ca. 20km
Infos und Anmeldung unter www.possen-lauf.de


----------



## [email protected] (18. Januar 2008)

habe noch ein paar :

12.07.08    Hunsrück  (reihnlandpfalz)  erbeskopfmarathon
 info:  www.erbeskopfmarathon.de 
____________________________________________________________
19-27.09.08    St wendel  (Saarland)           internationaler mtb Marathon st wendel
 info: www.stwendel.de
____________________________________________________________
31.08.08     st.Ingbert  (Saarland)  9bank 1 Saar marathon          
info: www.rsc-mtb.de
____________________________________________________________
17.02.08     kottenheim  (reihnlandpfalz)   PoisonBIkes-Cup lauf 1  
02.03.08     adenau         (reihnlandpfalz)  PoisonBIkes-Cup lauf 2   
16.03.08      boos             (reihnlandpfalz)  PoisonBIkes-Cup lauf 3
06.04.08     arzheim        (reihnlandpfalz)  PoisonBIkes-Cup lauf 3
        Info: http://www.gaebwebdesign.info/j6/index.php
____________________________________________________________

13.04.08      Bekond                        (rheinlandPfalz)   eifel-mosel-Cup lauf 1
47.04.08    Minderlittgen/wittlich   (reihnlandpfalz)   eifel-mosle-Cup lauf 2
04.05.08    Mehren/daun                  (reihnlandpfalz)    eifel-mosel-Cup lauf 3
12.05.08      zell                               (reihnlandpfalz)     eifel-mosel-Cup lauf 4
Info :  www.eifel-mosel-Cup.de
________________________________________________________________
08.06.08   Orschholz  (Saarland)                       saarschleifen büke marathon
Info: http://www.saarschleifen-bike-marathon.de/sbm.php
__________________________________________________________________
30.08.08   Völklingen (Saarland)    
Info: http://www.radschweine.de/modules.php?name=Kalender&op=view&eid=349
___________________________________________________________________
28.07.08     Freisen  (Saarland)     grüne hölle freisen
Info : http://www.gruene-hoelle-freisen.de/
___________________________________________________________________
8.06.08   Niedelinxweiler (Saarland) renne  am spiemond
Info: http://www.rsf-niederlinxweiler.de/front_content.php?cal=2006&further=1&idcat=22
_________________________________________________________________________________________
5.10.08    bekond    (reihnlandpfalz)  moselhöhenbiking
Info: http://www.bekond-aktiv.de/
_____________________________________________________________---
4-5.10.08    büchel       (reihnlandpfalz)     3 mtb Festival /german a cup
Info: http://www.pauls-biketours.de/
_________________________________________________________________-
17.08.08      Neustadt   (reihnlandpfalz)      sigma sport büke Marathon
Info : http://www.radsportakademie.de/index0.html
_______________________________________________________________
17.08.08         zell     (reihnlanpfalz)         Zeller schware Katz Marathon
Info: http://www.mtbclub-zell.de.nr/
_______________________________________________________________
9.08.08            altenkirchen   (reihnlacndpfalz)      berg- german a Cup
Info : http://ww-radsportfreunde.de/
_________________________________________________________________
14.06.08            dichtelbach  (reihnlandpfalz)           3. Dichtelbacher biketour
Info : http://tus-dichtelbach.de/
____________________________________________________________________
1.06.08            Pracht/wickhausen  (reihnlandpfalz)   Hobby Europameisterschaft
Info : http://www.berg-bike-cup.de/
_________________________________________________________________
25.5.08                Rehns          (reihnlandpfalz)      rhenser mtb Marathon 
Info : http://www.mtb-rhens.de/
____________________________________________________________________
11.05.08           betzdorf         (reihnlandpfalz)          sw  meisterschaft


----------



## ronni (19. Januar 2008)

Hallo Racer,
auf unserer HP sind mehr als 30 Termine aus Sachsen, Sachsen-Anhalt, Thüringen, Hessen und Niedersachen gelistet.

Renntermine​ 
Viel Spass für die gesamte Rennsaison


----------



## slowbiker0815 (24. Januar 2008)

*Worldclass Marathon Challenge Offenburg*
www.womc.de

Schöne Gegend, perfekte Organisation


----------



## tomCanyon_1 (24. Januar 2008)

Mein Lieblings-Marathon ist der Pfronten Marathon.

Ist am 21.06.08.... diesmal auch als Extrem (70 km, 2600 hm)

2007 war der Hammer. 1000 Biker auf einem Haufen.

http://alpen-x-treme.de

Freu mich auch auf nen Eintrag ins Gästebuch!!!!


----------



## Spessartbiker69 (27. Januar 2008)

Toller Familiärer Marathon im Spessart


>>biebergrund-bike-marathon feiert sein 5-jähriges<<
Am 23./24. August 2008 jährt sich der biebergrund-bike-marathon zum 5. Mal. 

www.rfc-rossbach.de


----------

